# ISA Server 2006 EE Help Required



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi All...

I need some expert's help.

let me define scenario.

*Network:*
I have a windows Server 2003 R2 with ISA Server 2006 EE installed.
I have checked all browsing on client machines. I have installed ISA Client on my client machines which configures my browser proxy settings according to ISA Server.

*Problem:*
I have to use some of VPN Clients on my client machines which connects to some other servers (Not in my network). VPN Connects fine. but when I try to access some webpages (Hosted on VPN Servers, Cannot be accessed without VPN Connectivity). it gives me *error* like this.

*"If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to the wrench menu > Options > Under the Hood > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect the "Use a proxy server for your LAN" checkbox."
*

*Workarounds:*
I have tried following things but no results.
I unchecked the "Use a proxy server for your LAN" checkbox" but it stopped to browse any webpage. 
I have tried entering my ISP's specified DNS directly to my client network card, still nothing.

*any solution for this ???*

Please !

Thanks,
Farhan


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

When tried to some other webpage with my VPN Connected. got this error.
* Technical Information (for support personnel)
Error Code 11001: Host not found
Background: This error indicates that the gateway could not find the IP address of the website you are trying to access. This is usually due to a DNS-related error.
Date: 11/2/2011 8:27:54 AM [GMT]
Server: HSPDC.nfc.hs
Source: DNS error*


----------

